# 5 Most important Benefits of coloring books or pages for kids



## momy

*
*
*'bestkidssapps. blogspot .com'

1-**Therapy and Stress Relief : *

Coloring is proven therapeutic and calming for some kids, 

especially if they do it frequently,  
 They vent their feelings, frustrations and other emotions 

though coloring ; It can also foster

physical and psychological development in a range of areas.

Get your kids started with coloring as early as possible,and

you'll contribute to a lifetime of positive benefits.

*2-**Stimulates Creativity :*

coloring fosters a creative spirit and an appreciation for

visual differences,in fact  children make an imaginary world 

 in their mind before drawing the picture on the sheet.

*3-Improved Focus and Hand to Eye *
*Coordination :*

The basic coordination skills can help your children greatly 

but the problem is that Coordination and the ability to focus

is just developing in young children moreover choosing

hallenging and  difficult drawing sheets can lead to fighting 

cognitive loss.
*4*-*Self-Expression :*

*we should admit that we express ourselves*differently some

of us like to express themselves through « art » while some

use words,But the fact that many children are visual in

nature makes Coloring a fertile vehicle for self expression.

*5-**Improved Confidence and Self Esteem :*

The ability to complete a task successfully builds self

esteem and confidence in young children that's why

Completing a coloring sheet gives your kids a sense of 

accomplishment, which builds their self esteem and

confidence.
*
More benefits :*

-Boundaries, Structure and Spacial Awareness.

- Color Awareness, Recognition and Discernment.

- Contributes to Better Handwriting.

- Prepares Them for School.

- Motor Skill.

-knowledge.

-Relaxation And Patience.


----------



## SandyLittle

Awesome!!!


----------



## momy

*thanx*

thanx dude  can u visite my blog i have more articles 'bestkidssapps. blogspot .com'


----------



## sca1een

do u mean we parents should color pages for kids or kids should do it themselves??based on what i read kids should do it..but based on your post it looks like parents should color pages for kids..


----------

